# Need help in assembling the Whizzer.........



## squeedals (Jul 4, 2015)

So I have a partial vintage (1940's) H motor and vintage kit for the Whizzer project and I'm missing some parts, but most of the stuff is there. I'm trying to figure out how the clutch pulley mounts to the engine. I have the mounting bracket but I think I'm missing a bolt of some kind and not sure how the whole thing goes together. Does anyone have a diagram that shows assembly of the components and also how the engine mounts to the frame? I do believe I have all the mounting brackets for that part. Thanks as always folks.......

Don


----------



## squeedals (Jul 5, 2015)

Figured it out...........


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Memory Lane in Grande Rapids, OH has the parts we make in Illinois.  Our newsletter number is 630-897-3501.  About 250 sent out to Whizzer-warped people like you are or will soon become.  Ray Spangler.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2015)

I know you're not the thinking/reading type but do yourself a big favor and buy the  $12.00 67 page "whizzer service facts" booklet from memory lane.  It eliminates all the mysteries.   http://memorylane-classics.com/  search Whizzer parts -literature


----------



## squeedals (Jul 13, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I know you're not the thinking/reading type but do yourself a big favor and buy the  $12.00 67 page "whizzer service facts" booklet from memory lane.  It eliminates all the mysteries.   http://memorylane-classics.com/  search Whizzer parts -literature




As I progress I learn. By the time I'm done I won't need no stinking booklet! I'll be able to write my own " Assembling a Whizzer for Dummies". And Memory Lane and I have become "good friends"........

Don


----------

